# Did Leopard need a CD-key for you?



## Mario8672 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine didn't, just wondering if this was normal. I installed the single user one.


----------



## mfkne (Oct 27, 2007)

This is perfectly normal. Or was a key delivered with your pack of Leopard?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 27, 2007)

this is normal. OS X user edition doesn't use keys.


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not sure. What format is the CD-key supposed to be in? I didn't recognize a CD-key written anywhere.
Thanks

EDIT: Leopard Single-User also didn't require ANY activation/verification/registration whatsoever, this is all normal, I assume?


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2007)

No activation/registration codes - Apple actually trusts their users on this kind of issue. Nice to not deal with microsoft, eh?


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 27, 2007)

That's actually really nice of them. I'm sure Apple are just glad that people are CHOOSING to use Mac OS X instead of Windows. 

Thanks again. I LOVE Leopard, btw


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2007)

Only if you install Mac OS X Server, you will be asked for the key.


----------



## jbarley (Oct 27, 2007)

Mario8672 said:


> I'm not sure. What format is the CD-key supposed to be in? I didn't recognize a CD-key written anywhere.
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Leopard Single-User also didn't require ANY activation/verification/registration whatsoever, this is all normal, I assume?


You sound like a recent MS Windows convert.

jb.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 27, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> No activation/registration codes - Apple actually trusts their users on this kind of issue. Nice to not deal with microsoft, eh?



Adobe is the worst!


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2007)

I seriously thought you were kidding, for a moment, and then thought: Hey, could be someone who went through the Microsoft-school before buying the first Mac. 

Well... I guess it's clear by now. Leopard does _not_ need anything like a serial number, CD key or activation, although Apple does ask for registration after installation (which you can decline).

The server version, as Giaguara has pointed out, _does_ use a serial number. The server serials decide whether it's a limited or unlimited license.


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 27, 2007)

jbarley said:


> You sound like a recent MS Windows convert.
> 
> jb.


Naah, I got my first mac last October. But I still remember the pain that MS Windows caused me


----------

